# Bất ngờ với sự đa năng của những chiếc cốc đẹp



## ngathien (27/7/21)

Bất ngờ với sự đa năng của những chiếc cốc đẹp Những chiếc cốc không chỉ có tác dụng uống nước mà còn có nhiều tác dụng bất ngờ khác nếu bạn biết thực hiện theo những gợi ý đơn giản sau đây. Sáng tạo ra những kiểu vật dụng đựng thức ăn lạ mắt Từ những chiếc cốc kiểu hoặc thậm chí những chiếc cốc bình thường, chỉ cần một chút sáng tạo, bạn cho thuê căn hộ belleza có thể tạo ra những vật dụng đựng thức ăn độc đáo, mới lạ cho nhà. Chẳng hạn bạn kết hợp cốc với đĩa thành khay đựng bánh nhiều tầng. Hoặc bạn có thể làm cốc treo trong vườn để những khi ngồi nghỉ ở đây, bạn có thể treo cốc lên khi không cần đến nó... Làm những chiếc đèn bàn ấn tượng Một trong những ý tưởng không thể bỏ qua khi tận dụng những chiếc cốc là hãy dùng chúng làm những đèn bàn ấn tượng. Kết hợp chúng với những chiếc cốc khác hoặc thậm chí những ấm trà và nếu cần có thể đặt thêm vài vật trang trí khác lên đó để tạo ra những chiếc đèn bàn trang trí cho nhà. Tận dụng làm đèn ngủ lạ mắt Không cần phải bỏ tiền ra mua đèn ngủ mới, bạn hoàn toàn có thể tự làm những chiếc đèn như thế từ những chiếc cốc cũ. Với cách sử dụng cốc này, bạn cho thuê căn hộ 3 phòng ngủ quận 7 nên chọn loại bằng thuỷ tinh hoặc cốc màu để ánh sáng của bóng đèn có thể toả ra ngoài qua chiếc cốc. Sáng tạo ra những chiếc đèn treo độc đáo Bên cạnh đèn bàn, đèn ngủ, bạn còn có thể sử dụng cốc để làm những chiếc đèn treo. Đó có thể là đèn treo xuôi hoặc đèn treo ngược. Đó có thể là dạng đèn treo riêng rẽ hoặc đèn treo chùm... Nhưng chú ý, với cách này bạn cần đặc biệt chú ý đến việc giữ cốc chắc chắn để không bị rơi vỡ nhé. Làm vật dụng cắm kim Những chiếc kim tuy nhỏ nhưng việc lưu trữ chúng không phải là việc đơn giản. Hãy tận dụng chiếc cốc cũ rồi độn bông vào bên trong rồi bọc một miếng vải xinh xinh lên trên, bạn sẽ có một cốc cắm kim vừa đẹp mắt vừa tiện dụng. Tự làm cốc đựng nến Từ những chiếc cốc cũ trong nhà, bạn có thể tận dụng chúng để làm thành bộ sưu tập cốc đựng nến đẹp mắt để trưng bày. Bạn có thể chọn màu nến nhiều màu sắc để chúng trông càng thêm cuốn hút. Bạn có thể đặt những chiếc cốc này vào tủ kính như vật trang trí hoặc có thể sử dụng chúng để thắp sáng phòng ngủ. Đựng hoa, cây cảnh Cho nước vào cốc rồi thả những bông hoa và trong đó, bạn sẽ có những cốc hoa đẹp mắt và toả mùi hương cho căn nhà. Đặt chúng lên bàn tiếp khách hoặc bàn trang điểm, bạn sẽ có vật trang trí nhà thú vị. Những ý tưởng khác ấn mới lạ khác Nếu sáng tạo, bạn có thể tạo ra rất nhiều đồ vật trang trí lạ mắt từ những chiếc cốc cũ. Chẳng hạn bạn cho thuê căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ quận 7 có thể gắn những chiếc cốc cũ lên tấm bìa rồi lắp thêm kim giây, kim phút để có chiếc đồng hồ ấn tượng. Hoặc bạn cũng có thể gắn chúng lại thành một khung trang trí độc đáo.


----------

